# Skunked.... what now?



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Went out around 6 today, set up at 7:30 and sat till 5:00. Didnt see a single deer. Heard about 20+ gunshots including a mag dump or 2. But that was all in the morning. after that, nothing. Though if I had steel shot, I could have blown geese and ducks out the sky all freaking day, they were everywhere and in nice numbers. 
So, what do I do now? Should I just give up and wait until next year? Or try again Saturday elsewhere?


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

It was pouring in my area most of the day. The deer weren't moving at all. Only heard a couple of shots all day. Tomorrow supposed to get some snow so that should help out. Gonna give it another try in the morning


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> So, what do I do now? Should I just give up and wait until next year? Or try again Saturday elsewhere?


Don't give up on your spot just yet. If you have good sign the deer should eventually show up. 1 day won't make a season.
Our best stand on the place I hunt will turn on/off through out the season. I bet we've killed 100 deer over the last 30 years in that spot. You may go a day or 2 with out seeing anything and all of a sudden every deer in the county shows up.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

Go duck hunting?


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> Went out around 6 today, set up at 7:30 and sat till 5:00. Didnt see a single deer. Heard about 20+ gunshots including a mag dump or 2. But that was all in the morning. after that, nothing. Though if I had steel shot, I could have blown geese and ducks out the sky all freaking day, they were everywhere and in nice numbers.
> 
> So, what do I do now? Should I just give up and wait until next year? Or try again Saturday elsewhere?



Sounds like we're hunting same spot !!


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Mad-Eye Moody said:


> Go duck hunting?


You know what? That sounds like a great idea! I wish I could but none of my guns fit me and I have no experience shooting moving (flying) targets whatsoever. id just make a fool of my self out there. Kind of why im trying to get a 12 gauge pump action shotgun that I can modify for myself, since most my guns are inherited from dad and are NOT to be modified.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Johnny stick it out, I saw a tail before dark , it winded me, the nw winds did it, but go back and try again , sat is usually a good day cause of guys who couldn't, get out during the week, Tuesday is suppose to be cold but no rain or snow. I heard about a dozen shots by 9am thenit quieted down a lot till evening then a few more till dark. Deer by me will just go back to natural movement like usual. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Slab assassin 55 (Jan 27, 2013)

One day in the woods is nothing. You cannot expect to harvest or even see deer every time you go out. It's called hunting for a reason. Go out as much as possible. The more time you put in the more likely the pay off. 

If you do not have experience duck hunting or shooting moving targets I wouldn't bother. Especially since this is your deer hunting spot you don't want to spook the deer more than you have to. One deer yields a lot more meat than a limit of birds. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Stick it out, I believe the unseasonably warm weather yesterday than the cold front and northwest wind here in Ashtabula co had a lot to do with one of the quietest opening days I have seen in many years, you have until the first week in Feb to put some venison in the freezer.


----------



## pipefitter42 (Nov 30, 2013)

You have a 0% chance if you don't get to the woods! There will be many days you won't see a thing...it makes it all the sweeter when you do.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Ummmm.......you still have two full months of deer season left. Can not kill them looking at the computer.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Patience my young friend. Today just wasn't your day. 

FWIW, I, like I'm sure many others here, have sit in freezing rain all week and never saw the 1st sign of a deer. 
Have also been tagged out 10mins after daylight opening day. 

That's hunting. 

If you're hunting the same spot you showed pics. of here, there are deer in your area. You had too much deer sign for there not to be. Don't know the exact weather you had in Akron today but here it rained all day long. When that happens, the deer usually find the thickest stuff, crawl up in it and stay there. Especially if the temp. is gonna drop. They don't really like to get wet any more then we do. Unless there are enough hunters moving kicking them out, they don't move. 
From everyone I've talked to today, things sound like they were slow all over for opening day. With the looks of the forecast, may be the same tomorrow. But one thing for sure, if your out there you might just be one of those lucky ones. 

Hang in there. Enjoy being in the woods, hunt and learn as much as you can this week. There's no better way to learn.


----------



## Kableguy (Apr 23, 2009)

You can legally hunt until 5:30 in Eastern zone of Ohio. That's pretty much until too dark to see. Got my deer at around 5:10-5:15 today. Sometimes it's a first light/last light game. 

Not a lot of shooting around us today (Ashtabula County). The weather was pretty darn good for deer hunting all day. There was actually more shooting during the youth season. Some days are like that. I've had years where I haven't seen a single deer all gun season, let alone tagged one. It's all about learning a certain set of hunting skills, having the patience to wait out the deer, and sometimes just luck that one wanders into range. Keep at it and good luck.


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

Johnny K.... Nice job...you'll have to take Nate out (maybe me too),as he wants to hunt and I'm clueless


----------



## tmitchell91 (Jun 10, 2014)

Just out of curiosity why would your dads guns have to be modified to fit you?


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

The legth of pull of all the guns are way too long. My dad is over 6 feet tall and im 5'7".
I have until the end of this week because I dont own a muzzleloader or bow.
I could possibly go out a few hours after school to hunt. After the drive and walking to my spot, id have maybe a hour or 2 of day light to hunt. I cant miss any days of school this week. Seems like saturday and sunday are my only options.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

If saturday, sunday are your last days to hunt then make them count...dress very warm, take a lunch, and stay out til dark...make the most of it bud...thats about all you can do...good luck...the more time in the woods, the more likely to see one...saturday and sunday should be good days to be in the woods all day.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Dad and I only saw one deer all day and we spent half the day trying to drive the deer to each other. They were hiding pretty good yesterday. 

Gotta keep at it until your hunting luck changes, then you have to make the shot count.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Buddy called me at 1130 and he was eating lunch at his truck, before the rains started coming down. He said he was in his stand all morning and did not here any shots. He said he saw one doe all morning and it was calm all morning. I had a cam out in that area on a well trail last week and had some does in during daylight on some days. Had 3 bucks in and they were all night time. The deer are not moving near as much with all the mast crop. I saw a guys truck parked where we hunt Friday. The guy sits in a blind on a corn pile and mineral block, so he did not shoot a buck so far. Last year, he shot a good buck from his corn pile set Thanksgiving week. Note though, there was very little food supply last year, so food was key. The only way people will get them this year is bust them out of the brush. Good luck with that happening with most people. . Lol.


----------



## fishforfun (Apr 9, 2005)

I wouldn't give up on a spot you think might be good. My father and I were out allday Monday didn't see a thing . There wasn't a single shot in the morning and only 2 shots heard in the evening. Then I went out today in the morning in the same area and shot a nice 8pt it was traveling with a spike. Then on the way out to the truck saw 3 other smaller bucks. So a cpl days of getting skunk means nothing.So good luck.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

tmitchell91 said:


> Just out of curiosity why would your dads guns have to be modified to fit you?





jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> The legth of pull of all the guns are way too long. My dad is over 6 feet tall and im 5'7".
> I have until the end of this week because I dont own a muzzleloader or bow.
> I could possibly go out a few hours after school to hunt. After the drive and walking to my spot, id have maybe a hour or 2 of day light to hunt. I cant miss any days of school this week. Seems like saturday and sunday are my only options.


Jonny, you impress me! Very few guys your age even know the term "length of pull"! And tmitchell, "length of pull" and "drop at comb" are vital measurements to insure that the shotgun fits the shooter, especially in a wingshooting situation, which is what Jonny referred to. Trying to shoot an improperly sized shotgun in a wingshooting situation, is like trying to wear a suit which is much too big (or too small) and trying to make it look good! 

If you're ever interested in dropping $30K on a shotgun, stop by James Purdey & Sons in London. The first thing that will happen when you make your appointment (and they are by appointment only), is you will be approached by a man with a tape measure, who will measure you like you're being fitted for a custom made suit. Then, you will be driven to their range where a professional shooting teacher will watch you mount and swing various guns, all the while offering instruction on the proper method of doing so. Only after the correct sizing of the gun is decided on, does the discussion switch to type of wood, engraving, etc.

OK, big shotgun spiel over! Jonny, you can't give up so quickly! I had a very slow day Monday as well. Hunted the game club I belong to, and don't think I heard a shot there all day! A few shots were close, but could easily have been outside our property. I know I didn't see anyone hauling a deer out of there. Deer didn't seem to be moving, nor hunters. Keep trying! One thing I heard from an old-timer is this, "If you have a spot you know deer are moving through, and you don't see them today, then go back tomorrow! That only increases your odds!" If you only have an hour or so to be out there, go do it. My buddy has gone out and sat in his blind with only an hour of daylight left and had deer come in!


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

Just wanted to say that this is one of the best thread titles ever. Everybody knows the feeling.

One thing about hunting and fishing is that you learn to deal with failure. The answer is to keep going. You're pretty tenacious, and I think you've impressed most around here for that reason. You'll get your deer eventually. Good luck.


----------



## tmitchell91 (Jun 10, 2014)

I guess i never had to worry much about the size of my guns cause I&#8217;m 6' 3" and my dad&#8217;s 6'4" so all our guns fit. That being said I have shot all different sized guns and my best friend is only 5'9" and shoots just as good as I do with my 12 ga Mossberg. so I guess I have never meet anyone with that kinda problem even when living in Iowa or Michigan we all shot each other&#8217;s guns and they all fit so I have heard of this before.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

> Orin. posted by *buckeyebowman*:
> 
> Jonny, you impress me! Very few guys your age even know the term "length of pull"! And tmitchell, "length of pull" and "drop at comb" are vital measurements to insure that the shotgun fits the shooter, especially in a wingshooting situation, which is what Jonny referred to.


Same here. Jonny has impressed me as well. Not only with his knowledge on various issue's but his willingness to ask question in areas he's unsure of.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks guys! Its not very often I hear anyone being impressed with my knowledge on certain subjects. I have the knowledge, but not much experience to back it up. Im sure that in time, ill know enough to teach others how to do the things I like.
as for going back out, I will probably do so. I found a spot in there that gives me a elevated spot to sit above a trail that seemed to be used quite often. The bad thing is that I would have to stand if a deer comes from the right to get a shot off, due to brush. But it would cover my movemnets and I could possibly wait for the deer to go foward and turn broadside.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I didn't see much Monday either in the morning. Missed a pair that came in in the evening. Yesterday evening nothing. Tonight I jumped one competing across a field. She had to be laying down. So they are sitting tight. Time to push areas tomorrow. And sit over looking thick brush /escape routes sat.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

> Orig. posted by *jonnythfisherteen2*:
> 
> Thanks guys! Its not very often I hear anyone being impressed with my knowledge on certain subjects. I have the knowledge, but not much experience to back it up. Im sure that in time, ill know enough to teach others how to do the things I like.
> as for going back out, I will probably do so. *I found a spot in there that gives me a elevated spot to sit above a trail that seemed to be used quite often. The bad thing is that I would have to stand if a deer comes from the right to get a shot off, due to brush. But it would cover my movemnets and I could possibly wait for the deer to go foward and turn broadside*.


Jonny,

The above statement is yet more proof that even though you did not shoot a deer, your 1st trip was very valuable to you. You are learning to hunt deer, learning a new hunting spot, where the deer are running, deer sign, different stand locations, which way the wind as a rule is blowing etc etc. 
That is the sign of a good hunter. 
As you know, the more time you spend studying/scouting that area, the greater your chances of success will be. And the learning curve and personal challenge is the biggest part of the fun in hunting. 
You'll also find that the knowledge you are gaining now, will surely help you when you start learning to bow hunt.



> Orig. posted by *fishingful*:
> 
> I didn't see much Monday either in the morning. Missed a pair that came in in the evening. Yesterday evening nothing. Tonight I jumped one competing across a field. She had to be laying down. So they are sitting tight. Time to push areas tomorrow. And sit over looking thick brush /escape routes sat.


I got lucky and shot one Monday. 

Did not see a thing or hear many shots at all Tues.

Hunted hard today. Heard very few shots. Never saw a thing all day till I walked in the yard tonight at 0dark:30 and a deer was under the persimmon tree. lol! Saw its flag as it went down into the ravine.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm fortunate enough to have permission to hunt 50 acres in Tuscararus County - one of top deer producing counties in the state. Been hunting here since 2006 so I've got a good idea how the deer move, bed, etc. Between my two grown sons and me we saw a grand total of three deer (doe w two youngsters) on opening day. Tuesday I passed on nine does/buttons and one son took a large spike thinking it was a doe. As he was leaving to head to the processor a monster buck with two does trotted onto the farm and of course no. 2 son and i were 10 miles away grabbing a quick bite to eat. We never did see him. Moral of the story: if you have time available get in the woods. You never know when your opportunity will present itself, especially in gun season when another hunter may just push the buck of a lifetime to you.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Seaturd said:


> I'm fortunate enough to have permission to hunt 50 acres in Tuscararus County - one of top deer producing counties in the state. Been hunting here since 2006 so I've got a good idea how the deer move, bed, etc. Between my two grown sons and me we saw a grand total of three deer (doe w two youngsters) on opening day. Tuesday I passed on nine does/buttons and one son took a large spike thinking it was a doe. As he was leaving to head to the processor a monster buck with two does trotted onto the farm and of course no. 2 son and i were 10 miles away grabbing a quick bite to eat. We never did see him. Moral of the story: if you have time available get in the woods. You never know when your opportunity will present itself, especially in gun season when another hunter may just push the buck of a lifetime to you.


Exactly....I get home at about 4 pm in the woods at 415. I could have shot at that doe I jumped at 60 yards but didn't want to take an Ass shot. Lots of season left.


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

Johnny, just do what you can with the time that you have! Your not the only one in that boat... I actually think your on a party barge... Lots of us right there with you! 

I have to work all week, only days I could get off are today and tomorrow, and then I'll have Saturday and Sunday. Got in the blind at 6:45 am.... Not a thing moving all morning! Jumped out at 11 and set up another blind across the field where bucks have been filtering in the past, then I ran for some lunch... Back in at 2:45 till dark. Only thing I had come in was a fawn about 300 yards out!!! 

Hit it as hard as you can this weekend, your time will come


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I was out wednesday and only saw one. I think I pushed it to another hunter cause I heard a shot 5 minutes later. 

There were 5 other shots on the other side of the public land that I hunt. Must have chosen the wrong side to hunt this year. 

Just gotta keep hunting until you're there at the right time in the right place with the right wind.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

The wind was northwest winds monday. It blew away and into the water. That elevated spot was right where any scent would be blown away. Im really hopeful about the spot, as it looks really good should the winds stay the same.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Yeah the winds have been a bear for me this week, Tuesday they were switching around all morning prior to a front moving through. Then at 9am a 6pt comes through wary of everything and stops at the swamp brush and downwind, then boltsout of there like a jackrabbit , I hardly ever have a east wind and then I did . Oh we'll at least I saw something , it has been slow so far and no one out at all now till Saturday. Then rain is forecast now, oh boy!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Keep going out. You never know when a deer will come along. If you can hunt with others and putting on a drive will greatly increase your odds.one person can move a lot of deer. Knowing where each other will be is key to success and safety stay where you say you will be and knowing the terrain will help too. The other person also must have a license.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Well.... didnt get to go out tomorrow and wont be able to go tomorrrow either. My mom had to go to the hospital and she cant drive, no one else could be relied on to take me and I just have a temp permit, so im screwed. Once again, my bad luck in play. Thanks everyone for the advice and the clothing. I appreciate everything you guys have done to help me. But it seems like im just going to wait until next year.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

*Jonny*,

Sorry to hear about your mother. Hope it's not too serious and she gets well soon.

Know how much you were looking forward to getting out again. 

FWIW, this has been one of the toughest years that I can remember. 

Take this next year and stay focused. Read and study all ya can about deer hunting. Their feeding habits, bedding habits, bachelor groups, travel patterns, reading topo maps, etc. Also learn to ID hardwood and mast producing trees deer love to feed on. Do all the early season scouting you can do of the area you plan to hunt next year. Which the art of scouting without spooking your game is another topic in itself to study up on.

If you can get a topo map of the area your going to hunt next year, take it with you when you scout. Then you can mark areas where the hardwood and mast trees are at. You can mark bedding areas, food sources, watering holes and the major deer trails leading from all those listed. Remember, the way your woods looks right now will look very different when the foliage starts coming out this Spring. The thicker it gets, the more it changes. But if ya have your map marked. You can plan your hunt a lot easier next year. 

Many guys start scouting as soon as Black powder season ends. They shed hunt as they are scouting. Follow some trails into thick stuff looking for bedding areas that might have sheds laying close by. If you find some decent sheds near a bedding area, mark that on your map. Good chance that same deer will be bedding in that same area next year.

I've covered only a few things about deer hunting. There are better hunters on here that will most likely pitch in with more advice.
As you can see, our actual bow season, the actual week of gun season and our BP season is only a small part of the hunting experience as a whole.

You've got plenty enough to keep you busy until next season. Learn about deer and their habits. Get out, have fun and scout and learn your area. You'll be very glad you did by this time next year.


----------



## Perch-N-Quackers (Jun 26, 2011)

You aren't the only one who got skunked. First year that I never took the safety off. Saw a few, but no shots. Probably one of the toughest gun seasons I've seen. Rain on Monday was bad. Rain on Saturday was miserable too.


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

Perch-N-Quackers said:


> You aren't the only one who got skunked. First year that I never took the safety off. Saw a few, but no shots. Probably one of the toughest gun seasons I've seen. Rain on Monday was bad. Rain on Saturday was miserable too.


Same here between two of us we had over 60 hours in the woods this week. Between both of us we saw MAYBE a dozen deer... And only had a shot at one! I ended up passing on a medium sized doe this morning. 

Take it as learning info and use it for next season... Time in the great outdoors is never wasted!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Jonny, I hope everything is cool with your Mom. If this means a close to your first deer season, so be it. I just got back from a fruitless deer hunting trip to SE Ohio w/my BIL. There were two straight days of rain, and we hunted both of them, only to come home soaked and frozen and try to dry out gear over electric heaters. But I wouldn't have missed it for anything. There's just something that pulls me out there.

Your situation reminds me of when I took up bowhunting. I figured that since there was almost no one out there, and the season was so long, it would be like shooting fish in a barrel. Oh man, was I wrong! It took me 4 years to harvest my first deer with a bow! That happened over 40 years ago, and I can still recall every particular of that experience like it happened yesterday! Just keep working at it, and your day will come.


----------

